# Is it ok to take paracetomol while taking Progynova for FET?



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am poorly   I have a raspy chest and coughing a 'wet' cough, my throat hurts from the coughing so have now lost my voice (DH seems happy about this   ) and generally feel tired. Is it ok to take paracetomol? or decongestant? I am taking Progynova and sniffing twice a day.

Many thanks

Faithope x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fine to take paracetamol, try hot drinks and steam inhalation to help ease chest. Steer clear of decongestants such as Sudafed though.


Get well soon


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Mazv*  thank you, it's reassuring to be able to take something so thank you xxx


----------

